# Draw weight and draw length?



## Mocking Crow (May 29, 2017)

Do slings have these, and if so how are they measured? In the bow world I like a bow with 45lbs at 28" draw.

Mocking Crow


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes... basically depending on how you draw (archery type is well accepted - check anchor)

The weight of the ammo you are using should be matched to the bands you're planning on using for your given draw length. And elastic approach (tapered etc.) - No definitive 'rule' as its very much down to the user's preference. But its usually WAY less than you'd think (rubber required) for your intended projectile.

There are a few great posts though on the forum - if you can find them.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Different types of band material can have different draw weights at the same dimensions...but, I doubt you'll ever need a 45# bandset..unless you are throwing some pretty heavy ammo...

The thing about slingshots is that you'll be more accurate with a lighter draw.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Slingshots have some very important, I would say cardinal measures;

Firstly, it is the active length, which is the length of your rubber bands/tubes when not stretched and only that part of them which does not include length for tying, say it is 15 cm.

Secondly, it is the total draw length, that is, the length from the fork tops to the anchor that you use, say it is 75 cm;;

Thirdly, there is the elongation, that is, the difference between total draw length and active length, in this case 75-15=60 cm.

Finally, there is stretch ratio which you get when you divide active length into total draw and in this case it is 75/15=5.

The draw power is different for different ratios for the same system; for example, for 2 cm wide TBG,, flat cut, and stretched from 15 cm to 75 cm (ratio 5) the draw power is some 6.8 kg; at smaller ratios this power is smaller, and for larger ones is larger with the note that you can not have infinite ratios since at some point the rubber tends to loose its elastic properties.

hope this is what you asked,

cheers,

jazz


----------

